# cheapest panerai?



## ctkim (Mar 4, 2009)

hey guys 

i want to apologize in advance for my ignorance. i have perused this panerai forum as well as looked at various websites to try to find this information but which model is the cheapest panerai?

is it the pam 000 or pam 112 or a different model?

thanks

chris


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

Bring your wallet.

The least expensive models will be what they call the base models, both Radiomir and Luminor (which the 112 and 000 are in the Luminor category). A new base Radiomir or Luminor with plain dial/no sub second hand, depending on where/how you buy and your local tax code, you'll easily be between $4500-$5000...


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

The PAM 000 is the "cheapest" Panerai at $4400, followed by the PAM0005, which clocks in at $4700. The 112, which features a decorated/modified version of the Unitas 6497 and a display back, is $5100.

Regards,
Adam

PS - Note: These prices were culled from the Sept. 2008 price list.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Pre-loved Zero in minty condition or even a K serial for $3400 or $3600 with out much effort currently. I would go K serial Zero at $3600 personally from a price standpoint. Check out Paneristi and other sales corners.


----------



## watcher08 (Feb 25, 2009)

Pams already lost alot in its value & re-sale value the past few months. Looks like price is still declining ....has been monitoring the situation and looking forward to add another 2nd hand Pam in the next few months.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

It's not just PAMs, it's every luxury watch, watcher...


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Pre-loved Zero in minty condition or even a K serial for $3400 or $3600 with out much effort currently. I would go K serial Zero at $3600 personally from a price standpoint. Check out Paneristi and other sales corners.


I've seen a couple for like $3k.:-(


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Vito_Corleone said:


> I've seen a couple for like $3k.:-(


I know :-(...I was just going with the no-brainer range to be easy. But they are dropping fast, wish I was in the market for a Zero. o|


----------



## unclealswatch (Aug 9, 2007)

For those monitoring the situation what do you think a good price on a 24 or 25 would be? Good condition with all the goodies included?


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Hard to say, I don't think I'd pay over $4200 for a 24 in this market. If I saw one for ~$4k, I would probably think it was a good deal.


----------



## katmando (Jul 22, 2008)

*Buy used. *Let someone else eat the depreciation. It gives me indigestion.


----------



## ctkim (Mar 4, 2009)

wow thanks for the help guys. i (my parents haha) am looking to get a panerai soon. at first i thought i wanted the omega speedmaster but have now set my eyes on a used PAM 112. 

thanks again.


----------



## faingator (Dec 30, 2008)

any price feedback on Panerai 243 slightly used? Say j or k serial.

Thanks


----------



## Alex Collector (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Luck with your Buy.

Always ask for references and feedback

Alex


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

handwound said:


> It's not just PAMs, it's every luxury watch, watcher...


It's every brand. I've had to sell 2 rolex in the past couple months and am disgusted with myself for letting them go so cheap but I promised the wife as of the first of the year no new watches coming in without one going out.

I have a new submariner I was going to sell but the offers are so ridiculous I will let it sit in the safe until better times.


----------



## ctkim (Mar 4, 2009)

*update: new watch!!*

check out the new watch guys...


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: update: new watch!!*

Congrats, CT! Base dials are the essence of Panerai, IMO.


----------



## bodhy78 (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats! I love the 112 dial...enjoy it!


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

cheap and panerai don't go together
john


----------



## AAH (Oct 17, 2007)

congrats!!! she is a beauty!!!:-!


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

My parents never bought me a Pam! Im jealous. 

great watch, one of my faves, wear it 24/7! :-!


----------



## sk1 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: update: new watch!!*

Looks Great!


----------

